

We Can’t Let the Impending Apocalypse Delay Our Photo-Sharing App. - untog
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/we-cant-let-the-impending-apocalypse-delay-the-release-of-our-photo-sharing-app

======
eli_gottlieb
Rarely have I read darker humor. Ouch.

